# Carter Log mill for the bandsaw



## tomb (Mar 8, 2011)

I have a 14" Shop Fox bandsaw and have added several upgrades to it from Carter Products.
The latest one is the Carter Log mill. 
It has a heavy steel fence with aluminum clamps and everything is easily adjustable. The sled locks into the miter slot on the bandsaw and has adjustable bearings to tighten up any play there might be. It slides very easily back in forth for cutting. The unit is able to hold up to a 24" long block of wood by what diameter log your saw can accept. I have a riser block on my bandsaw so it allows up to a 12" diameter log. I cut a dried piece of box elder which cut like butter, and a wet piece of what looks like beech. The wet log was harder to cut but still cut smoothly. I was using a semi abused 1/2" blade and all cuts were very smooth. With the proper blade I believe the cut would have been faster and cleaner.
I would highly recommend this sled for anyone who likes making there own short lumber or wood blanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Looks like a good implementation of the design I am using for my shop built jig. Slab one side flat, turn it 90 degrees, get another side flat to run against the fence, and you are good to go, just set your fence up and start taking slices!

The 24" limit is somewhat concerning though, I typically run 36 to 48" stock through my shop built jig. I kind of hope Carter comes up with a longer jig...


----------

